# rod bearings



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

what sup vortex... i need help with rod bolts and bearings. I need to replace my rod bearing but need to know if i need to take my rods to get re sized. Long story short i had my motor at a repair shop to check the bottom end and the repair man did something to where he can rotate the crank due to replacing my rod bearings in which he only replace one of them. I was also told that the bottom end was fine also. I don't know why he didn't do them all but he claims he can't replace all my rod bearings, so im going to do it myself. the motor itself is still totally together still. since i might have to remove the head and take the piston out for resize if need so do i need to replace piston rings? note i will use arp bolts or replace with oem rod bolts.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably cheaper to get new rods than to get the big-ends resurfaced. Probably cheaper yet to do a motor swap. But if it's "fine", why mess with it?


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

i was just reading that if you want to use arp rod bolts that its recommended that you get the rods re sized....


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

hares1370 said:


> i was just reading that if you want to use arp rod bolts that its recommended that you get the rods re sized....


OK, but why do any of it? It seems that your mechanic is saying it's unnecessary. Is this a project-car? If so, why just replace the bolts, mains, and piston-rings? Why not give it the whole nine yards?


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

no arp the company stated this


----------

